# Transferring funds to the US when Migrating



## iamruvin (Jan 13, 2014)

My family got our Diversity Immigrant Visa a couple of months back. My father was the main applicant and My mom and I were the beneficiaries.

I got to know that We cannot take our funds from Sri Lanka without an approval.
Also we can't take the initial US$150,000 because the US visa states that the Immigrant visa is Temporary upon endorsement for 1 year. So therefore we cannot open up a Migrant Blocked Account (MBA) to transfer the funds. 

So we only can take LKR 1,000,000 with this temporary immigrant visa 

Anyone with this experience please help me.
Thank you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may want to double check the information you are posting here. US Green Cards granted through Diversity Lottery are not temporary. Recipients have to move to the US within one year.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The OP is reading about the I551 stamp he get at the airport

that just mean the stamp is a temporary ...your green card proper will arrive in mail usually within 30 days


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank Davis!!!


----------



## iamruvin (Jan 13, 2014)

twostep said:


> You may want to double check the information you are posting here. US Green Cards granted through Diversity Lottery are not temporary. Recipients have to move to the US within one year.


My visa is a standard Immigrant Visa and it does states 
"UPON ENDORSEMENT SERVES AS TEMPORARY I-551 EVIDENCING PERMANENT RESIDENCE FOR 1 YEAR" 

So they(Banks) say with this I can't take my funds to the US until I get my Green Card.

Is there any other visa or anything I get when I arrive at the US port of entry apart from the Green Card?

If this is a temporary visa, what is my Permanent Residence Visa?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The tamp I showed you is the green card in stamp form ...

your bank is stupid


----------

